# What kinda of paint should i use ?



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

What kinda of paint should i use if i want to spray the orange part of my tails red? and is there a special color code for that red on the tails of an GXE because i dont want to have two different color reds on my tails... well thx ahead of time guys


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The paint is made by Testors. The name of the paint is Candy Apple Red. I have found it at autozone a few times. If you cant find it locally, try www.testors.com


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Oh yea you can also find it at your local hobby store.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

or if your are luck you can find a pair of clear/red apc tails and switch the red blikers with your orange ones...


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

thx, lol the auto stores round here only make ricer parts for ricer cars like hondas i have yet to see a rice part for a nissan as APC is the king of rice plus i think the paint will be cheaper in the end. alright thx for the input.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

where are you in New York... Just paint both parts of the tail the candy apple red that way it'd be a perfect match... I guess


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

just outside albany

oh and what a bout a clear coat should i use one?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah i messed up when i did mine and was able to get it off with bug and tar remover


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

has anyone done this recently? i just bought some candy apple red testors paint the other day, found it at walmart of all places... anyway, do you just paint right over the orange part? it seems like it would make it like a reddish orange if you did that... also, if you use laquer thinner on them, will it make them clearouts? just wondering because one of my friends was saying something like that the other day


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

do not paint them, buy some red clear vinyl, it works great, you cant even tell its there. i bought some off ebay for like 10 bucks, im sure you could find a place that has it for even cheaper.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

damn, that does look good, although you prolly had to heat shrink the shit outta it, correct?


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

yea how did you get it on?


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

actually it was super easy to get on. the surface is relatively flat, i used a blowdryer to get it to conform to the corners. it took me about 15 min max to do both sides. to make sure theres no bubbles just fill a spray bottle with soapy water and spray the orange part before you put the vinyl on, then smooth it out. easy stuff. then take an exacto knife and cut off the excess. people always ask me where i got my tails cuz they thought i replaced the whole thing


----------



## matt1sd (Oct 24, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2417584990&category=6755

there it is for 12 bucks on ebay. it says its for a celica but you can use it for any car cause they send you 2 sheets of the vinyl, youl have a lot left over just in case you mess up or if you wanna do it on another car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2003)

i used krylon stained glass paint in candy apple red...just masked off the clear reverse lights and hit it up with like 3 coats...then i used krylon clear coat like 3 times...










bonnie


----------

